# Birthday Girl xXx



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My baby is 1 today xXx










And a few more



















Dinner is served!









Thirsty !!!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

happy 1st birthday, wow shes pretty, and soooooo sweet.
michelle x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a stunning cat.......i love Red's........great pics...............Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

another red fan here and yes the birthday girl is beautiful!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Aww what a cutie  My drinks from the tap like that, or at least he did before we got one of those water fountains. Looks like a pampered pussy to me


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthdayz Luv Louie & CO!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely pics of the beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: Birthday girl


----------



## Treenie (May 28, 2012)

Great tap pic lol.. Happy birthday


----------

